# Git replacement for CVS?



## Beeblebrox (Sep 4, 2011)

I currently use cvs (csup) to update my source and ports tree.  I also use svn for KDE's area51.
I have come accross an increasing number of projects using GIT for version control / distribution.  I am considering combining everything under a GIT structure.  By using a git fronted for CVS, it looks as simple as this:
`# pkg_add git-core git-cvsimport cvsps`
`$ git clone [email]mylogin@freebsdserver:/ports.git[/email]`
`$ git pull origin master (for updates)`
I also came accross this wiki page describing that all is not so smooth.  DLevigne's usage of GIT also leaves out the source tree and delegates it to CVS (from what I can tell.

What are your experiences, what do you advise? Is there any difference regarding # make (build from source) or any extra commands needed (like extract) in comparison to the cvs repository method? (Please no posts like "why don't you use portsnap?")


----------



## xibo (Sep 4, 2011)

Why not use svn to check out two svn (FreeBSD and area51) repositories instead of using git to checkout a svn (area51) and a cvs (FreeBSD) one?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Sep 4, 2011)

> I have come accross an increasing number of projects using GIT for version control / distribution


Ooops, my bad - did not explain sufficiently that I am considering GIT because I want to combine other source streams to one system.  I have lately found many projects I want to try but that distribute their source through GIT. Since I will have to use GIT for those sources, might as well combine everything to a single maintainer.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Oct 5, 2011)

Any Ideas are most welcome...


----------



## ath0 (Oct 5, 2011)

git may have a problem with a non-clean ports or source dir and won't pull new changes. So how do you handle this? Do you commit or reset before you pull?


----------

